
Show HN: VectorLogoZone – Consistent SVG Vector Logos - Fileformat
http://www.vectorlogo.zone/
======
aetherspawn
Sorry it’s taking a really long time to load the list so I gave up.

~~~
Fileformat
It is a static site, fronted by CloudFlare CDN, so it should be pretty peppy.
There are a _lot_ of images in the list, but they are pretty small.

Display-wise, the site is mobile-friendly, but probably not bandwidth-wise.

